# Flash?



## fischju (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm trying to make a flash animation from a series of screencaps (30), anybody with flash knowledge out there?


----------



## alex (Aug 18, 2008)

Well, I have it, I'm kinda experienced... I start stuff, but I never finish them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But hardly know much about ActionScript, only URL linking, and buttons to get to a new scene, like a menu.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 18, 2008)

Can you use Adobe Flash to create interactive flash videos/games?  I also don't know much about ActionScript (barely anything).  Is ActionScript the only way?


----------



## alex (Aug 18, 2008)

PENGU995 said:
			
		

> Can you use Adobe Flash to create interactive flash videos/games?  I also don't know much about ActionScript (barely anything).  Is ActionScript the only way?




yea but there is a Script Assist but if you mess up while self writing code and make an error you have fix it or u cant use it i hardly ever use SA though


----------

